# Home Gym



## anonbb (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey guys,

Im looking at putting together my own gym in my garage, as i do not have a gym near enough to me to get to on a regular basis after work.

If you could have a look at the things ive chosen, id like to get your opinions on whether there is any better quality equipment for a similar price and whether there would be anything that would suit my needs better.

Here goes ; )

140KG Rubber encased weight plates with 7ft chrome 320kg rated olympic bar

http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/olympic_weight_sets/bodypower_140kg_polygonal_rubber_encased_olympic_set/5832_p.html

Powerline Bench

http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/barbell_benches/powerline_power_master_bench_grey/8862_p.html

Powertec Power Rack

http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/power_cages/powertec_power_rack_/5949_p.html

Looking at bulking and putting on mass atm, so my workouts will be centered around deadlift/squat/bench.

Any comments are appreciated, im looking forward to getting started and hopefully starting up my own journal : )


----------



## tms1978 (Jun 8, 2008)

hi. just a thought, but if you get a bench without the supports on it, you will be able to use it in your rack. like this one

http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/utility_benches/powerline_folding_flat_inc_dec_bench_grey/8953_p.html


----------



## Ramone (Jan 1, 2009)

Don't know where you live but I am selling a 265kg Olympic weight set with 7ft bar and a Bodymax Power Cage and a Bodysolid flat Bench.


----------



## anonbb (Apr 20, 2009)

thanks for the idea tms, i decided on having a bench with fixed barbell support as ive got plenty of space and wont have to drag it about, change supports on the rack etc

@ramone unfortuntely im in reading which is a good drive away, and my car has no boot space : (


----------

